# Audi 80 Avant - Project "Gianna"



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

*Eurotrash Motorsports - Audi 80 Avant - 2.0E to 2.2T - fwd to quattro...*

Finally took some pics of my 80 and figured it was time to get her introduced...

Gianna is an import from Italy (hence the italian name) that came here as a diplomatic vehicle...I then got her through a weird exchange of car for labour sort of thing back in september and have been trying to get her road worthy since....my insurance company refused to put her on the road because the VIN wasn't in their system....anyways finally got everything sorted out (had to switch 4 cars and 2 properties to a new insurance company just to get this one insured) thanks to a fellow Audi driver...

Here's how she came to me...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










and here she is now...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This s a summer/fun car - it will see some track but i`m primarily building it for rally....its getting a roll cage/kirkey race seat put in within 2 weeks and a rally computer by the end of the month....for that i`ll keep the suspension soft for now but hopefully i`ll have an extra set to throw around the track....

it looks like the sway bar off my mk4 might be able to fit on there so if that's the case i`m swapping it right away...its currently sporting a brand new timing belt converted to manual tensioner, Hawk HP+ pads all around, brand new rotors and brand new A6 calipers at the back...to keep her on the ground i`ve chosen Falken RT615s in 15"...

for the "go" there's 2 options...I have a 1.8t waiting to jump in there or the more fun part - a TDi which I am building up for a Dakar team...it looks like i`ll be using this as a test bed...

the 2.0 feels like it needs a better tune and def a cam....the gears are extremely long which doesn't help much but i`m hoping a passat 1.8t tranny will fit in there....the engine passed e-test with flying colors which was very surprising but i had some issues with fuel delivery - solved using a Walbro in-tank pump....

keep looking - some interesting addons are coming this way...


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

i want your 80qa so bad.....i am about to steal one from mexico! 


sweet project man, ill be sure to watch


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

that's the only problem with it - it don't got no Q  

in the words of the wise Masta Yoda - "Lots of understeer in your future I see..."


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool car, i will say this, i'm kinda sad to see it get stripped out and turned into a rally car... seems like a cheap quattro 80/90 would be a better candidate... How hard was it to ship over?


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

i know...i`m sort of torn up about it as well...the thing is if I didn't take it it would have end up in the dumpster - it was sitting under a tree for over 2 years because of people's stupidity and circumstances...but I have no need for a daily driver...one too many cars in the drive way to just add another one....so i figured this one can be for rally and the A4 will be for track...my mk4 is the dedicated daily...and the interior was a bit ****ty to begin with....


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

nitec said:


> i know...i`m sort of torn up about it as well...the thing is if I didn't take it it would have end up in the dumpster - it was sitting under a tree for over 2 years because of people's stupidity and circumstances...


under a tree in Canada, or under a tree in Italy? I won't lie, I would love to bring that thing stateside, I'm sure there are hoops to jump through but it would be a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> under a tree in Canada, or under a tree in Italy? I won't lie, I would love to bring that thing stateside, I'm sure there are hoops to jump through but it would be a nice addition to my collection.


under a tree in Canada actually...its been here for a good 5-6 years now...the body is in an amazing shape for the mileage of the car...it was taken off the road a good 3 years ago when it was parked....then last september I fixed the owner's other car and since he couldn't afford to pay for labour he gave me the car (won't lie...I've wanted it since the first time I saw it...)

applied for rally license today....taking it for lapping next wednesday...hopefully the engine doesn't give me trouble...I need to have somebody more experienced have a look at it make sure i`ve got the timing and everything else right...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

Got some new shoes...now I can drive in the dirt


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

cage much? 










just the beginning...doing it in two parts - this is the back obviously...the seats are a bit low but that's my fault - I was a bit too optimistic with my height when I went in for the fitment...also apparently the G Force harness I had which is the latch type doesn't work with the CARS rules so I gotta get a new one...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

a few more updates...painted the back and re-did the seat mounts...the interior will be repainted again in white when the cage is done....


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

had to go to Kingston, ON yesterday for my thesis proposal so I took Gianna along for the ride...got some nice seat time 


























map of the stretch...

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour....560631,-76.384506&spn=0.238749,0.617294&z=11


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like a great stretch of road. I actually checked to see how far away it was contemplating a road trip ha ha. Love the 80 :thumbup:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

nice avant man !! And that looks like a sweet stretch of road ! Where abouts in Ontario are you located ??


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Any updates ?


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

I`m in Ottawa, ON and yeah that is one amazing piece of tarmac... 

yes - there are updates! I was going to wait for the pics before I posted...so here's a little teaser


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn ! Ottawa is a bit of a stretch from kitchener... but still looks to be worth it !
Very nice !!


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

hahahah...

just realized I forgot to post pics of my new straight pipe!  daym these cars are noisy...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh ya ! Thats only a 4 banger though right ?! I bet it sounds pretty gnarly with a stright pipe !
I like where you going with this. Make me want to do something like this to my 90 quattro


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

you know for 4 cylinders it makes enough noise to wake up the dead at the funeral home across the street 

as promised - notice anything different?










Contains:










+










and of course - got tired of rocks on my underbody...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

That wheel is awsome !!! 
haha yeah i bet , i love the 2.0 bubble blocks.. they are nice engines to build off of !
Where did you find those seats ?!


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

to be honest I never found out who makes the seats...I got them for my golf way back when - they are some generic 'racing' seats - I put it in quotes because even though they`re super comfy for daily use they are reclinable and can hardly be used for serious racing...there doesn't seem to be any specific seat requirements in the CRC so I might keep them for a while and spend money somewhere else for the time being...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

oh ok. Looking for some Racing seats for my Hill climb/race 4000. Any idea what you may have paid ? I saw something like them a couple years ago .. around 4 or 500 for the pair ?


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah it was something like that....they were brand new I think I paid 600 - drove to TO to pick them up...I`d pick a set of 'actual' seats if I was you...paired up with a good harness it makes a huge difference in your driving.....when you don't have to worry about moving around all the time you can concentrate on the steering and pedals...you can get decent bucket seats for 300$/seat...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah good call. Won't need a co-driver for that car anyway. 

Oh yah... build up a diesel for it !


----------



## Mole Ester (Oct 22, 2009)

nice project man.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you still have the factory wheel ? would you be willing to sell it ?


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

exhaust video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JhRIwPZbeQ


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

You posted two links of the video... lol
I'd be more then happy to give the steering wheel a great home !


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

I dig it, cool car.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry - links fixed...

thanks for the comments guys...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Dont need any of the trim. My interior is in pretty good shape ! Nice stuff though.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

the promised video of RD9 in Ontario... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV5CmsuZr18 

I`ll upload some Audi videos from the track day at Shannonville Motorsports Park tomorrow...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Subscribed to your Youtube channel . Sweet road ! Can't wait to see some more video !


----------



## blitz_bunny (May 22, 2006)

Love the car man, I don't know that road but on the map you can see crow lake road, it's a bit more of a high speed affair but I LOVE that road... 

Damn this has got me all gooey inside seeing a cool car that's semi localish to me, running roads that are semi localish to me...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

hahahah...semi localish? where are you located? wow amazing day at Shannonville yesterday - kept up with a Miata (my god that guy had no clue what he was doing) and a porsche or two....as slow as that audi is in the straights it holds its own in the corners....of course the day had to finish with my buddy's broken GTi in Napanee and a 250km tow back to my place for repairs  

videos will be up tonight...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Man i'm not even local and id be tempted to meet up and go shred some pavement ! 

Sounds like good times minus the broken down GTi ! Can't wait for the vids 

PG2 owned ! :laugh:


----------



## blitz_bunny (May 22, 2006)

I go to school in Toronto but in the summer I live back home in Kaladar, it's on hwy 7 and 41. There's a few cheap audi 90's awd floating around... sub 1k, if you need help finding a donor car let me know.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

hmmm...I was thinking of swapping a quattro in this but its almost not worth it...I have an A4 which I am prepping for the track so that will be the 'fast' car...this one is just for fun... 

speaking of which 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxfK3nqNxlo 

not very long but shows off the exhaust nicely... 

and some pics from Shannonville...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

nice pics man ! look like it was good times ! car sounds awsome inside too


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

here's the rest of the videos:

Audi 80 - I am driving
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rrdxu_QwuMQ

GTi 2.8 24v - I'm the co-driver
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ4Cw99lmIc

The chase - I am driving the Audi vs. my buddy's 24v GTi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92rwVzjZya8


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Awsome !! Man your car sounds good !! WI gotta get one of my cars out on the track soon ! Itching for some time beind the wheel at a track


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

all right...Eurotrash Motorsports joined Open Road Motorsports for the second last ORRC rally out of Perth, ON on Saturday November 6th...

Great turnout and some amazing cars! we started off with me driving and Marko Pilic navigating. The navigator, though, was still hurting from last night's social gatherings so he got us lost within 10 min of departure (in fact we were lost before we even completed the ODO check)...once we were back on the road we switched spots and had no issues till the end of the day. The car was real champ! She was behaving very predictable and displayed some oversteering in the right moments...the light empty back def. likes to play in the dirt...no mechanical issues the entire day...We had some problems deciding whether we should trust the GPS or the odometer more...while the GPS speed was likely more accurate, the GPS odometer was constantly off the indicated distances...Also we forgot to synchronize our clocks to the rally clock which cost us penalties in every checkpoint...

Overall - fantastic day, lots of dirt, jumps, trees, cows and other random things 

Rough terrain: CAS 20km/h
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckkSkVdJ4yw

Faster section: CAS 60km/h+ (+ one of the few jumps we did)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYEYA5Ykf-w


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

got some bling for the interior yesterday....the car is in the shop to get the front of the cage done and install a few other things...


















and of course I had to shoot a video of me taking the dash apart so they can work on it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwz0syVdZfk&hd=1


----------



## AudictedinJA (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Emil: any updates?


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

Good job mate, heres my audi 80 q track car not much done yet ! There's about 10 of us starting a race series in melbourne, some of them are race-cars. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6PNmAqiq4k 

I've also got an avant fwd v6 very rare in oz would love to do it up, are you in oz as well ? We have a blue RS2 here as well. Loving the progress keep it up !


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry guys...its been a while since I've posted anything up... 


qsilverza - nice ride and no I'm in Canada... 

all right well what's new - Eurotrash Motorsports officially announced our participation in the 2011 Targa Newfoundland race. The car of choice is of course Gianna...here's a few things that will need to be done beforehand: 

1. AAN swap - I've decided that the 90 (or so) hp that the 2.0 offers is not enough to be competitive in any class at Targa. On the other hand I don't want to race Open Class because the people there have budget and experience way beyond mine...it would be useless to even try for podium there... This is why I chose the AAN - originally I was going to build up a 1.8T since I have enough parts to put together at least two of them...the problem is that engine was never offered with that body which automatically puts me in Open Class. AAN is about the best choice of engines that will keep me within 3rd group modern class. I am currently in the process of generating the parts list for the build but i`m aiming for anywhere between 250 and 300hp. Here is a quick video of the donor car... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkiQO1C4Wi0 

Unfortunately I won't have time to do a quattro swap before the race, which means that I have to stick with FWD (blaaaaaaah) for this year...I am, however, taking the driveline off the UrS4 so quattro will be the first thing to be done next year... 

2. 1.8T tranny - let's recap - I have a longitudinal engine with a FWD drive line - not much choice in terms of tranny...the problem with the current one is it will likely not withstand the power of the new engine and its horribly geared...if you watch some of the earlier videos from the track you`ll notice a major drop between 2nd and 3rd gear - that is unacceptable in any shape or form if we're racing the clock...a tranny off a FWD B5 passat (or audi) is about my only choice at the moment...at least they are readily available and I can get an LSD for it as well.... 

3. Brakes - the ABS has got to go...that will free up some good space up front and will eliminate a lot of wiring inside the car....I`ll pass new brake lines through the car and the hand brake will be eliminated in its current form. It will be replaced by a hydraulic handbrake that will make things a little easier in a rally environment. 

4. Interior - You guys already have an idea of what the car looks like - I might have t swap the dash off the UrS4 so I can use the stock speedometer...the front of the cage should be finished by now (www.openroadmotorsports.com) but I am 5000km away from the car for the next 2 months so no pics yet...This time the entire interior will be painted and I am convinced that white will be a better color than black....so I`ll be repainting the cage as well... 

5. Suspension - sigh...no clue what i`m doing with this yet...this car is not usually found in NA so i'm not sure who carries anything for it in FWD version anyways - there are options for the quattro but I'll have to deal with this almost first thing... 

6. Exhaust - 3" straight pipe with a cat - the rules require the cat there but the rest is open to whatever I want... 

Anyways...here's a little theoretical sequence of events - starting April 1st and hopefully finished by the end of May 

1. Take engine out of UrS4 
2. Buy 1.8t tranny and ensure it fits 
3. Check tranny fitment with drive shafts etc 
4. Order parts - pistons, rods, valves, LSD, clutch, flywheel, hydraulic handbrake, turbo, manifold 
5. Send AAN for machining 
6. Take engine out of 80 
7. Remove ABS 
8. Build AAN up 
9. Mount in 80 
10. Pray that everything fits as planned 
11. Drink beer 
12. Test 

If everything goes as planned I will have between 2 and 3 months during the summer to hammer out all the little things that will come up during the swap.... 

I will be posting everything here of course but feel free to check www.eurotrashmotorsports.com and www.openroadmotorsports.com for more information on the race etc. 

Also - here's the first of the series of newsletters we are releasing addressing our participation at Targa Newfoundland... 

http://eurotrashmotorsports.com/ETMNewsLetter.pdf


----------



## AudictedinJA (Jun 21, 2009)

*Quattro swap*

Swapping in Quattro may be "uber" expensive in terms of fabrication. It may be easier to purchase 
a B4 90 (I know it is not an avant) and do the AAN engine tranny swap than what you have planned. Sign up over on motorgeek.com. Lots of experience, advice, completed projects over there. If you proceed with the makeover please, please, do keep us posted.:beer: 

For simplicity, you could purchase a 1.8T (A4) avant and do the I5 turbo swap. That's been done.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

hahahaha...since you brought that up - that's sort of the plan for the A4 sitting in the garage  there are 3 options for it - built up 1.8T, built up AAN or - yes you guessed it - built up 1.9TDi!!!!  one of my customers is designing a vehicle for Dakar and wants to run it with a 1.9TDi so who knows - maybe i build one up for him as a proof of concept  that B5 is going to be sick with an AAN conversion...technically illegal though unless I can somehow argue that the engine is newer than the car... 

as for the quattro swap - not really - the more I look at the drive line the more i`m convinced its really not that bad...the whole back end unbolts as one assembly so it seems all you need are mounting brackets for the diff etc - at most cut the floor in the trunk...i`ll have to take a closer look when the UrS4 comes in...i already told the guy i`m buying everything off him so i`ll have the parts either way...


----------



## AudictedinJA (Jun 21, 2009)

*A4 with AAN*

Search for the "Champaign Motors I5 AAN A4". It is one sick car. It was discussed over on Audiworld about 4 years ago in the 80/90/Coupe/Cab forum.


----------



## JohnEcanuck (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't wait to drive this bitch of yours, Emil.


----------



## scotty33 (Aug 12, 2005)

With regard to the quattro conversion, as I understand it things are a little easier with a B4 than they would be for a type 89 car. 

see this thread, may be of some use?:

http://www.audifans.net/ftopict-23739-quattro.html+conversion


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

yup - I read up on all that but I`m away from the car and couldn't verify...i have access to V6 quattro B4 so it should be rather simple to confirm the conversion...i`m pretty excited about it but we`ll see what happens...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

Finally came home after 3 long months and immediately got to work...picked up the S6, got the B4 back from the cage builder and cleaned the garage... 

of course - pics for clicks... 










The cage is built to rally specs so its mucho beefy... 









I gotta clean up the car and paint the interior asap to prevent any corrosion...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

all right...lots of work done today...engine is ready to come out as soon as I pick up the engine hoist tomorrow... 

here's where we started... 









and here's where I stopped... 

















looks like the car took a hit on the right side...the main beam was bent and the right-side mount is ripped... 

























having some trouble reaching the 4th bolt on the exhaust pipe...I got the cats off but it looks like the downpipes will have to stay in while I'm taking the engine out because it's impossible to reach this damn thing...any suggestions? 









and let's play 'name that part'...looks like a control 'something' for the AC/rad fan but those don't look like the relays I had in my MK4 









engine out tomorrow and stripped to the bone...the shopping list comes after and a quick call to 034...once everything is ordered the B4 goes into the garage and the 2.0 comes out along with everything else from inside that car...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

sigh....I was dead set on taking the AAN out today so it was a frustrating afternoon....

I couldn't get ahold of the downpipe bolt at first...a seized driveshaft bolt made it impossible to reach back without getting the downpipe out so I decided to take the head off (thinking the exhaust will follow)...If I only thought this through I'd see that the driver side downpipe would never squeeze through there...In the end when I lifted the head up I managed to get a wrench around the last downpipe bolt and got the exhaust out of there...

Mid afternoon:

















and after a very good fight with this donkey I managed to pull it out...

















its unbelievable how huge the tranny actually is...I'm pretty sure my B5 tranny is a lot smaller...I should put them together for some comparison pics...

and of course I had to play with my old R32 bumper


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

Parts list time (taken from 034's website)

Pistons: JE Forged (stock crank) - 949$
Rods: Scat Forged (20mm pin) - 595$
Studs: APR - 180$
Exhaust manifold: External WG/T3 flange - 295$
Turbo: GT3071R - 1395$
WG: Tial 38mm - 400$
Chip: GT3071R - 1049$
IC: S2/RS2 fit - 690$
Clutch/flywheel: ?? (not sure what to get for the 1.8T tranny) anyone?

It looks like I'll stop at the bottom end and turbo for now and just rebuild the head...the head will get more attention down the road...am I missing anything major?

Any comments on the parts list? According to 034 this hardware should put me around 340bhp, which should be plenty fun with a FWD...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

what a pleasure it was to talk to 034 Motorsport today...no hesitation just straight service... :thanks: 

on the order:

JE 81.5mm pistons
Scat rods
Main/connecting bearings
APR head studs

Also after a quick discussion with Dan (I think) we changed the turbo selection to the Garrett GT2871RS for a more linear power curve...he was worried the 3071 I had chosen would be way too much for the curves I'm about to tackle...the best thing is the turbo will be direct bolt-on to the stock manifold and I can use my original WG...here's some specs on their chip:

Specifications:

-26psi overboost, 22psi to redline, 7200rpm rev limiter
-Air/Fuel ratio 11.5-11.8 under boost, 14.7 under light load and idle conditions. Recommended for 91-93 octane fuel.
-330 wheel HP (to the wheels), estimated 400-425 crank HP.
-Injector duty cycle 85-90% max. under full load at peak rpm of 7200rpm.










very very very exciting stuff!


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

got some more work done today - tackled the wiring and damn what a task that was...

got in there:









had to take out the stupid heater because you can't pull out the wires without it...that thing is as big as the engine...

















and after a couple of hours of solid and very uncomfortable fight:


















then I got started on the head:









ok - what the heck is the secret to taking the intake manifold and the coolant crack pipe off? there are two bolts on the coolant line that are inaccessible from the top and without taking that off you can't get the manifold...there's gotta be a trick of some kind...

and the first of the parts started coming in...









hahaha - yeah I know the gaskets should be arriving last but at least it makes it look like it will actually be done one day


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome progress, great to see.

Almost can't believe that there is so much open space in that S4 engine bay. Compared to the CQ there's oceans of room!

LMK if you get rid of your harmonic balancer pulley.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah it would be interesting to see it in the B4...i`ll have to figure out the cooling because i dont want that ride next to my engine....


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

very productive weekend this was....

Started off with:









and finished with:









then ripped the S4 legs off..

















and dropped it like it's hot!








(on 3" wheels that is )

and as the S4 drove away on a flatbed the B4 rolled into the garage...

started cleaning up the cage:

















































From the front:









From the back:









and after some proper scrubbing and a first coat of paint it cleaned up pretty good:









































The interior needs another coat or two and then everything goes back in...the pistons and rods should be in this week and the engine and head are off to the shop...

free pistons anybody?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice project :beer:


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

We're live boys!


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

productivity is my middle name 

touched the cage up a little bit









went from dirty:









to clean:









decided to play with the bumper:

















R32? Why the heck not 

















a bit of trimming and a fresh coat:

















and hmmm...what could this be?
























:thanks: 034!!!


the interior is going in tomorrow and I'll try to get the bumper setup...the seat belts are the last thing I need to start driving around...still 2.0E but I'll get some seat time which is priceless...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

after a lot of fighting with the damn thing the dash is in - I have a feeling I'll cut it up even more...and of course I had to shoot a video 

you can hear the exhaust around 1.56...enjoy






Join Eurotrash Motorsports at Targa Newfoundland 2011!


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

a crummy day can always pull a 180 when a box arrives 









started putting everything back together:

































the turbo is shipping out to G Pop Shop today...here's the 'before':









































very excited to see it rebuilt...

and the engine is ready for the shop:









when all of this comes back, the head will have new guides and seals, the block will be bored out .5mm and the crank should be polished and balanced...

Emil
Eurotrash Motorsports on The Race for CHEO


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

rather slow weekend...not much to do at this point while I wait for the shop to finish the engine...

test fitted the R32 bumper...it will need a little more work but I think it looks acceptable...









also the belts came in so the interior is pretty much finished...









Talked 'brakes' with a Targa veteran and he basically said I don't need to worry about them...there's only 1 stage with significant breaking and its at the end of the day so even if I toast the rotors it won't be an issue...I'm still going to try and get ahold of a hydraulic hand brake, a proportioning valve and get rid of the ABS

How about suspension? It looks like Bilstein has a nice set of front/rear shocks..what about springs? I don't care for lowering the vehicle as I need travel but it would be good to have a stiffer spring...can't find anything from H&R...keep in mind it's a FWD...

also - this was submitted to the design competition...meeting with the wrap shop mid week to try and get it done 









Eurotrash Motorsports


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

while dealing with the head issues I decided to tackle the understeering issue...

before:









now what can I possibly use that won't cost me money and will help move the weight in a corner...I know...a MK4 rear sway bar...









How convenient is it that the 2001 VW Jetta rear subframe is identical to the 1993 Audi 80 subframe? 

















the brackets fit like a glove...I still need to figure out the shock attachment points though...there's a little issue with those...here you can see the MK4 bolt (small) and 80 bolt (large)









the way larger 80 bolt means I can't use the current rod end bearings so I have to figure out a little fix...the problem is the sway bar end is a rather small diameter compared to the shock bolt end...here you can see the rear (small) vs. front (large) rod end bearings for the Neuspeed sway bars...I have an insert that allows me to use a smaller bolt with the front rod end but the 80 bolt is still too big...gotta visit the local bolt shop...









and here's the fit with and without a shock...

















and started cleaning my speedlines...

here's the before:

















the after will come tomorrow...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

haven't updated in a while...

Got a few things cleaned up...

Before:

















After:

















have to figure out what to do with these pieces....powder coat? wrinkle finish?

Engine's back home...

















Refinished my wheels (the sand blaster guy said he couldn't clean them off so I had to do it by hand - different guy next time that's for sure...)

















and mounted the bumper a little more securely...the side profile is a little off...

















but the front makes it all better 









First track event next week and the car is getting dropped off for the wrap right after...can't wait to slap my 034 decals on courtesy of Sam...

put together a little solution to the sway bar problem - ordered a few things at a local machine shop - we`ll see how they turn out...


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Did the wheel "rivets" disappear or is it just me?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Harzley said:


> Did the wheel "rivets" disappear or is it just me?


\

they are fake, they are just bits of plastic, so any kind of powder coating or sand blasting will remove them.


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Good to know. I was dreading how much of a pain it would be to refinish the wheels with them in the way.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

hahahah - yeah I pulled a :what: face when I started scraping with the wire wheel and went right through them like butter... that of course was followed by the :facepalm:...I was thinking of sourcing out a set of bolts and tapping the wheels but in reality it's not worth the effort...if these were to be show wheels or something it would look pretty cool with a set of red bolts or something like that...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

all right...figured out the sway bar - the solution is in 'testing' mode so unless it fails it's awesome 

replaced the big 5/8" bolt with a 5/8"->3/8" sleeve and a 3/8" bolt...the bolt is now 7" long to give space for the spherical bearing...technically it should have been 6.5" but the store was short (haha get it - short) on 6.5" bolts...I used a nylon lock nut to secure it in place...the sleeve fits perfectly inside the assembly and everything was nice and tight...


























as soon as I put everything back together I remembered the sway bar was actually wider than it should have been...I was pressed for time as I had to be at the track in 2 hours so I just fabbed up a quick spacer and used a 3/8" bolt on the bottom as well...this can likely be done a little better but it works for now...


















took the car to the track....holy tail happy batman  people were worried about understeering I am worried about oversteering  the car felt great on the track - very predictable and controllable....the back is very light and was constantly in a hurry to go first...some throttle play and everything was in check....the gearing is extremely poor for any type of racing - 2nd gear is way too high and 3rd gear is way too low...basically I needed something right between 2nd and 3rd the whole time....not much fun in the straights either but I'm hoping the new engine will change all that 

oh and of course - got a box in the mail...


































also spent some time at the Lanark Highlands Forest Rally:


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

ahh...yes....the white wheels are nice


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Coming along nicely man ! Can't wait to see this thing with a 20vT !


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

got some spare parts today  


























it's a twin engine  

business in the front: 









party in the back: 









interior's not too shabby... 









and what's a good parts deal if it doesn't come with a 7A head and 7A cams of course... 









now I just gotta find a shop to do the machining...don't feel like shipping it off across the continent to 034... 

let's see if somebody can answer this skill testing question: 

Audi 80 FWD 2.0 + Audi 90 quattro V6 + audi B5 quattro 1.8T + Audi UrS4 =? 

my head is flooding with 'swap the quattro' thoughts of sin...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

did some investigative work in the quattro swap direction... 

1. the shocks mounting is identical between the FWD and quattro chassis 
2. looks like the shocks themselves are identical as well - the quattro version has them slightly twisted but the setup looks the same - this makes things very easy because it looks like when it comes to shocks and springs a FWD and quattro cars have identical setups...this also means I can now use springs off a quattro car...the "FWD" version is not available in NA 
3. there are 4 attachment points to the 'quattro' part of the equation - you all knew that already...the question was whether everything quattro will swap directly over...after a good hour of staring at the four bolts it looks to me that 2/4 bolts match...the back two holes need to be drilled/tapped into the frame...everything else looks identical 
4. can't see much with the fuel tank in but looking from the top the floor plans look the same so i`ll assume attaching the back end of the quattro should be rather trivial 

here are some pictures (it was very tight under there...i`ll def undo both back ends and at least mock up a swap... 

FWD - passenger side - looking from the back towards the front - this is where the back quattro bolt should be..I was hoping the bolt holding the exhaust hanger will match up but no dice...the diff mount sits forwards of this bolt... 









couple of shots of the front subframe mount on the FWD...there are 3 bolts holding it to the chassis...the bolt on the left matches the front diff mount bolt...looks like this one will be plug and pay... 

















the quattro front bolt: 









same bracket on the passenger side: 









and the quattro version: 









the quattro setup is very 'busy' making it hard to take good shots and measurements...it will be easier to just drop everything down and mount it up on the FWD to see how things look...I am guessing that will be done next week at some point... 

meanwhile got some shocks installed while I was under there...everything off: 









the back installed: 









the front will need a few parts - most bolts were seized and I had to cut a few things off...I`ll be needing new sway bar links and I figured I`ll change the tie rods while I`m in there...it also looks like the shock bearings up top are in need of refreshment... 

overall - good work today


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

well....this was a busy day  got lots done and lots more to go...

as promised this weekend was devoted to the quattro swap so here we go...

8am...."ahhhhh ****...the shock mounts are different..."


















well this project ended up quite quickly...

wait...what's this?

















looks like Audi in their infinite wisdom decided to put the holes just in case  so I have a 'universal' bolt pattern meaning I can put in the FWD rear shocks or the quattro rear shocks...









k...the shocks are out...clearly different even though they looked pretty close while installed on the cars...









what's next...well let's drop it all down...









you can kind of see where the front diff mounts align with...









it's the right hole here:









these holes are already there...the back I thought was going to be a little different, however I tried the screwdriver trick again and guess what - the holes are there 


















all right - let's sum this up....the shocks mount 100%...the two front diff mounts bolt directly to the body...the two back diff mount holes are there but there's no thread...it looks like the floor is right above that which means we'll need to cut the floor up a little bit to get access to the top of the holes...I'm thinking of simply welding a nut there or something...

here are the two floors:
Quattro:








FWD:









here are the two tanks:
Quattro:








FWD:









some minor differences:
Quattro:








FWD:









Quattro:








FWD:









and mandatory quattro shots:

















still to do:
1. fab up mounts for the front diff support - not existent on the FWD floor plan
2. fab up mounts for the drive axle bearing
3. swap the transmission
4. enjoy quattro

I`ll have to source out the tank supports for the quattro - the ones from the sedan were completely rusted through...also I've have to refresh everything up at the back...perhaps a sway bar that's thicker than a pencil...

so there you have it folks...quattro swaps - no big deal...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

some engine work...


















I`ll try to finish most of it by the end of the week...still stuck with the head issue...waiting for a call from the shop today...got the call that the turbo was refinished at GPopShop - picking it up on tuesday...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

mmmm spare parts 


















do you think my mom will flip when she sees the driveway?









and thumbs way up for the work Jim and Gary at GPopShop did...









































let me remind you how it left my house:


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

the shop asked me to get the tranny to them so they can make sure everything is aligned properly...so I took it out 










let's play a game I like to call 'what did this tranny come from'

































some more work:

waiting on a gasket or two to finish the bottom end completely...

















meanwhile got the wastegate off the manifold and managed to clean everything up...









everything was insanely rusted...I wonder if I can still use this diaphragm...









some parts ready to go - just need the head now...

























I`ll try to get the gaskets tomorrow...as soon as I mount them up, I`ll get the clutch on and mount the tranny...then I`ll have to wait for the welding to finish for the quattro and then everything is going in...my hope is to have everything finished by the end of June except the head...waiting on a quote from [email protected] for a complete rebuild and 7A->AAN conversion...I`m done playing around with this - not much time left - I still need to test this car out before we head to Targa...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

here's today's progress:

took the 7A pan off and cleaned it up as much as I could...









added the AAN baffle...

















mounted on the engine:








block->gasket->baffle->gasket->pan (a little bit of a weird design IMO)









worked on the 01A from the A4...took the shifter off, swapped the plastic clutch slave cylinder with the metal one off the V6, got the new bearing in there....

























got working on the engine side of things:

















had to stop because I needed some help with aligning the tranny and stuff...so I decided to take apart the extra bits I got off the V6...

oh look at this - brakes are 2 piston vs. my tiny 2.0E brakes...nice!









the calipers haven't been used in a while so it will take a little bit of elbow grease but I think it will be a nice upgrade to what's on the car right now...also took the shocks off to start rebuilding with the Billsteins but decided to wait for the car and see which ones are in better shape...

shipped the head out to 034....hopefully it will be back by mid July....I should have done this a long time ago...who would have thought nobody would want to do this locally...60.9lbs shipping weight - should be even higher when they ship it back to me...

hmmm...just realized Dave suggested using the 7A oil pickup tube - I have already closed everything up with the AAN tube - what's the problem? everything lined up fine...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

all right...let's see...


















noticed something rather 'odd'...mounted the B4 tranny mounts to the A4 01A - they are offset a bit weird...the holes align fine but if you tighten one of the bolts the rest of them are off by about 2-3mm...you can see it here...

















nothing to be worried about - a few spacers will fix this up but I wonder why that is...should I get a set of A4 mounts? will they line up with the subframe? we`ll have to wait and see 

oh and the calipers cleaned up nice...the holders are fubered up but they look identical to the ones on the car - again we`ll have to wait and see....


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm getting dangerously efficient at destroying cars 










a shot of the ABS...









notice - no prop valve as this is FWD and the prop valve is mounted to the rear sub frame...









the fan...I`ll try to use the same rad-fan setup if possible...









the ABK - pretty sure the engine's been swapped at some point...the odo reads 400+ km...

























weird (different) driver side tranny mount...









results in the following difference in subframes...

















dirty:









clean:









ABS completely out...didn't cut a single wire - very proud of myself 









wiring mess in:









wiring mess out:









I wonder if the 01A will have issues with this extra bit?









mandatory quattro shots:

























the quattro work the shop had to do was fairly straight forward...nothing crazy...i`ll drop it down tomorrow to get better shots....

and got the heater out:

















tomorrow is a short day but I still hope to drop the rear end, clean it, clean the interior, put apart the heater and remove all AC ****, figure out the clearance issues with the 01A and mount everything up...sounds like something I can do by lunch right? 

all of this was performed at 30+ degree sunshine....I need beer...bad!!!


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

short but insanely hot day today...

dropped the rear diff to take some shots of the mounts...

rear subframe bolt mounts:









front diff mounts:

















central bearing mounts:









and yeah...mounted the engine...WTF!!!!

















I sat there staring at it for a few minutes freaking out...luckily I had the 7A mount to try...









phew...I`ll source out the passenger side as well...looks like the UrS4 mounts aren't a good fit...I should have expected that...

somebody teach me 'rear diff'....maintenance? necessary service? lock actuation? give me anything and everything....


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for taking all the pictures and documenting your work with the quattro swap. Im thinking about swapping my audi 80 quattro man trans and quattro into my avant 80 auto fwd both 2.6, though I may charge the 2.6 or look at turbo.

a few people told me its not possible to do the swap but this doesnt look to hard ! just need access to welder and some fabrication stuff.

Don't know much about the rear diff but one mod i did do with my quattro is to cut the speed cable so I can have the locked diff on/off whenever I want. I found with the diff locked it was a bit more rwd than awd so better overall but the awd is good for when you want the best possible traction but not neccesarily the best drive


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

honestly - B4 to B4 FWD to quattro swap is a joke...there's very very minor fabrication everything else bolts up....

speed cable? I`m not sure I follow...the only thing going to the back are two vac lines and the actuation line...


----------



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

*jealous*

I wish i had the knowledge or $ to do this to a car. it looks sweet cant wait to see it finished


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

With the quattro system you have the vacuum box ?? Anyway, you have a blue/white (From memory) electric cable that disabled the locked diff above 20 MPH or KMH just cut it and the diff stays locked or unlocked depending on what you like.

And your fotis have been disabled  I'll have to take a copy of this page when you get them back up


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

silly photobucket....thinks it can slow me down  

started mocking stuff up in wait for the head.... 









tried to figure out what bumper to use...I gotta hang a pretty big IC (Greddy 28r off my old Mk4) and was thinking it has to fit the rad as well...the V6 rebar seems to work (without the dampers)...I`ll have to drill some holes... 









here's the front done... 









interior is ready for some cables: 









hey look what I found at the local junk yard... 









all of my problems are solved  lovin the price list too: rad 40$, alu head with cams - 40$...gotta put apart a whole lot of it to get to the passenger side engine mount though - pain in my a**... 

oh wait - I was wrong...the rad won't work  

















sigh....


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

I know this is a small concern and the interior looks great but consider replacing the stock heatercore/box with something lighter, on ebay you can get a caterham heatercore for about 100 $ that is much lighter and smaller. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Westfiel...CarParts_SM&hash=item2eac2904eb#ht_1726wt_905 


And perhaps also consider that silver is reflective and may not be to fantastic in glary situations though it probably helps to see faults in cables etc. 

And whether this helps or not, but a trick is to use cable ties to hold the wires together and depending on what the wire is doing use different colours i.e. rear lights red/heater box blue etc.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

all valid points...I was going to ditch the heater core as well but decided to keep it in there for now - I ripped it apart and took everything AC out so the whole box now weighs next to nothing....sooner or later I`ll want to swap it for sure but there's no time to deal with it right now...


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you seen the Audi 80 Competition ? Take a squizz here, might aid you for some of the suspension settings etc. 

Thread on the Audi 80 Competition 
Audi 80 competition - S2Forum - The Audi S2 Community


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

yey pics are back up...holy **** - I ran out of 10GB of picture bandwidth...at 200k a picture that's a LOT of viewing... 

here's some more  

drivetrain is complete - everything is installed...had a little problem with the front diff supports - the shop welded the plates with the thought of using nuts on top - super hard when the gas tank is in to get nuts on top of the diff nose....might have been better if I had the gas tank in place when they were doing the brackets... 










also got the passenger side engine mount on - needed a little trimming to the mount but get everything nice and tight at the end...had to figure out the rad and the intercooler today so I mocked it all up...installed the TB to see how things will line up with the side rad... 


















yeah...that's not gonna work...so let's see what else can be done here... 

















I`m liking this - OEM rad from this car...it will need to be moved a little forward to clear the accessory belt...I haven't decided whether I`m using the UrS4 setup or the 7A stuff yet...i`m doing the brakes tomorrow and the rad and IC will be done right after...the dash and electrical are next...if all goes well everything will be done by the time the head comes back....


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

all right...spent another couple of hours measuring and scratching my head to find the best solution for the cooling...

a few of the options are:

1. 7A rad - tilted sideways to clear the AAN intake and TB
2. 7A rad tilted in a combination with a short front mount rad to improve cooling
3. V6 rad with V6 rebar
4. 4cyl rad with 4cyl rebar
5. AAN rad with custom rebar

some limitations:

- AAN intake and TB position
- clearance on front 
- Front bumper design
- Intercooler mounting
- AAN vs. 7A accessory belt setup

and this is what I came up with:

1. too much work to install, insufficient air flow, no space for stock fan, ugly as sh*t
2. still too much work, a little better air flow, looks like poop, must find a skinny rad, no space for fan behind front rad due to accessory belt
3. fits perfectly (sort of)...spaced the rebar 1.5" forward to clear the accessory belt - plenty of room behind the bumper BUT still no space for a rear fan...the V6 rad is slightly taller than the AEG rad so the rebar dips down...if it was on it's own it would be perfect - unfortunately that goes smack in the middle of the front bumper opening, which of course is reserved for the intercooler...it would look like poop and doesn't leave me with much space for the IC itself unless I use a sidemount which would be too much work and wouldn't be very efficient
4. Ok - now we're cooking....you can already see this solution in my post above...there's def difference in the cooling area of the 4cyl and the V6 rads but not enough for me to scrap the idea...the rebar hides right behind the bumper and if I tuck the IC inside of it (will need some cutting) it will line up with the bumper perfectly....the rebar still needs to be spaced out about 1.5" (or cut out to clear the accessory belts - decided against that because there wouldn't be much structure left to an already weak bar) but with that there's lots of room for the belt behind...still no space for a 'sucker' fan, however I can easily mount a pusher on the front provided it's skinny enough...my dad drives a Mercedes Sprinter and showed me the AC fan they use which is no more than about an inch wide and mounts to the front of the AC rad...I`m lovin it and I'm sure there's other aftermarket solutions to that as well...
5. way too big, too much work, no space for intercooler, no space for fans

so - there you have it folks - the decision's been made...I will try to finish all of the work today and take pictures of all the options discussed above (forgot my camera yesterday)...of course this will need to be tested - no question about it...I will be bringing an extra rad or two with me just in case we need to modify the system....I`m also planning on returning the 7A and get that skinny Echo rad and fan - they might make a good secondary rad for this setup and should have no problem fitting on the side...

while I was working on the rad setup I also finalized the accessory belt situation - I was going to try and use the 7A dual V belt idea, however looking at the brackets and the main pulley - everything gets pushed way too forward....the AAN pulley uses one big belt to drive everything (similar to my B5 actually) and keeps things tucked away....I wanted to eliminate the fan pulley bracket but I`m running out of time to make my own supports so it will have to stay for now...so I will be using the 120A alternator and the AAN hydraulic pump...i`ll have to look into the pressure differences between the B4 and the S4 pumps but I thought people said everything should be fine...

the car is scheduled for exhaust and IC piping next [email protected] hopes to send the head back to me by the end of this week, which means it should all come together next weekend...I`ve also started working on the wiring - I split up the engine and chassis harness yesterday - the next step is to install the engine harness, install the B4 chassis harness and mate the two together...this should all be finished by sunday but can't test it until the head's back...


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

why not go with a 3B or ABY intake manifold that is made for the "small" chassis cars and that way you can use the side mount radiator without problems? granted you have to buy an intake manifold but it would be easier to buy that and do it that way then to completely change the whole rest of the set up...

I run an aan engine with aby intake manifold, stock 7a accessories and crank pulley and 7a radiator. I live in the desert, went to the track where it was 100 degrees outside and i'm driving hard without it over heating.... I also have a larger turbo.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't have time to source the intake out right now and changing all of that up will take way longer than simply using the ABK rad...the 7A rad in the side mount location is by no means a better cooling solution than the front mount ABK - in fact it's probably worse with the lack of airflow through there - the S2 in Europe pairs it up with a front mount AFAIK...in reality using the 3B intake is also weak in terms of air temps - your charge pipes pass right on top of your turbo and exhaust manifold...using this setup simplifies the IC piping signifficantly and improves the intake temps + allows me to use a standard IC...the AAN manifold is also better at distributing the air to the cylinders (to a certain hp mark of course) than the 3B...


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah there's a Wagner IM that can be used but there's no need...plenty of alternatives 

bled the brakes and the clutch although the clutch took a little while....it looks to me like the clutch has discovered the secret to anti-gravity...the liquid was NOT flowing down that's for sure...the most exciting part of the brakes:










the rad and intercooler were finalized and I cleaned and painted the rebar...the pictures are a little dark but I`m happy with the result...










it ain't easy bein cheesy let me tell ya  certainly did wonders for boostin my enthusiasm 










busted out a box of goodies that I've been itching to get my hands on for over 5 months...

























got everything mounted up and came up with 2 acc. belt setups
1. tightened using the alternator and a custom bracket i`m about to fab up








2. conventional belt tensioner









about an inch difference between the two....notice I`m not using the fan pulley

this is where I`m going to put the bracket for the alternator if I go that route....









hydraulic pump issue solved - V6 pump swapped over..you can see the differences here - the AAN pump has an 'add-on' that is basically that third port...









the ABK pump is actually the same but uses different mounting so can't use it...









actually so is the Eurovan one  anyways...the alternator is in a rough condition - been sitting around for a while but the damn thing is 200$...it's the same as the V6 one but my V6 alternator is completely seized...









the Eurovan one is different...I can probably make it work but won't try until I've made sure I can't find a V6 one...









belt's done...46" using the conventional tensioner and no fan pulley...it's pretty solid...









ready for battle 









well...not exactly but def ready for exhaust and IC piping...









proper wheel gap...and it will only get bigger with the Kumho tires 









hmm...I noticed today the bumper is a little short with the IC installed...i`ll have to come up with a creative bumper extension...

mmmm clean....


















straight 2.5" pipe, used the Urs4 downpipe but modified to fit the B4 chassis + added an extra 02 bung for the wideband sensor...3" hi-flow cat, no muffler or resonator...this will be LOUD!


stainless steel piping for the IC - next time it will be done with thinner walled alu but for now this will do...the MAF is mounted just before the TB - I was going to put the whole thing together but couldn't get those damn silicone couplers over the MAF....any ideas how to 'soften' them up a little?









picked up some goodies...

















that helmet is BADASS!!!!  gotta take some better pics of it on my heat...the intercom is also Stilo WRC and it's amazing...

also managed to get the couplers loosened up - used a bottle of Baileys and a heat gun - worked like a charm...so here's the finished setup...










































swapped on my R615s so I can bring the rims over to get the Kumhos mounted....205/50/15 - this is what the actual wheel gap will be...I`m wondering why the front wheels are seeing a bigger gap than the back - I would have expected the opposite...


















overnight from Japan - Mishimoto low profile fan....nice and snug..

























and this is where I`m going to mount the battery...it would be good to get something a little thinner so it fits in the floorpan better...


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

Terratrip nice, with the exhaust mite be good to have an muffler somr events may have noise restrictions.

Cant wait to see her in action, must be chomping at the bit !!!


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

Targa has no exhaust requirements other than the cat...it will make for one hella fun noisy ride


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

speaking of which


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

some more footage....






few things to notice:

- smokey exhaust - seems to only do it on idle at a specific spot in the temp range - once the car has warmed up the smoke disappears...the car runs fine otherwise
- funky idle - still no idea why the idle isn't stable - I`ve completely eliminated the PCV system and vented to a catch can as seen in video - there's no path for any fuel/oil air to go into the intake at the moment...
- oil pressure switch isn't wired which is why the light is on all the time - the oil temp gauge doesn't work either - checked over the wiring - looks like I've got the two sensors mixed up so this should be fixed today...
- boost hits about 20psi and drops out after that
- some brake bias adjustment on gravel - the back end comes out nice - even with RT615s the car pulls strong and steady on a loose surface...
- two fans seem to do the trick - they're wired to a DPDT switch so I can change the direction of flow depending on idle/motion condition....pulling works better at idle, where pushing is of course used when driving...
- hit a rev limiter or overboost protection in 1st gear around 6k rpm...doubt it's a rev limiter so more likely overboost...can't duplicate in other gears...
- blow through MAF works fine...no codes from ECU


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

So pumped this thing is running and driving !!! Man i would love to see this rip around a track


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

nitec said:


> some more footage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boost protection would make sense in higher gears I.e. 4th or 5th when the turbo has had a chance to fully spool but not normally seen in 1st

Im sure u probably know, but they take a while to settle in if ur on the stock ecu.

Like the idea of the fan switch and 20 psi wooo weeee hehe

Very exciting nake sure you have some footage sorted for the race !!


----------



## AFromCT (Aug 12, 2001)

Yes yes yes yes, please set up race footage.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

loaded up...finally got to throw on the white rims - love it! those will look great on camera 










Leaving in less than 5hours...

Follow us on Twitter @ETM_Targa, like us on Facebook or simply keep an eye on http://www.eurotrashmotorsports.com

Targa Newfoundland - here we come!


----------



## AFromCT (Aug 12, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

WOAH ! Looks amazing with the Speedlines . Good luck at the rally . Ill be following for sure


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

all right folks...it's time I did a more detailed write up...I`m sorry it took a while but I haven't had a single minute since we're been back and even now I`m stuck in China Lake, California with some slow internet making it hard to finish processing the footage...

We wanted to get to Newfoundland a few days ahead of schedule to give us a chance to drive a few of the more complicated stages. It was the first event for both my father in the navigator seat and myself in the driver seat. To top that off we had virtually no test time with the car so we were worried we`ll be having hardware issues. In any case it took us a few days to get there. We stopped by in Halifax for some fresh fish and a little cruise to Peggy's Cove.



















The ferry ride is rather long at 14hrs or so. We got to meet a few of the other teams on the boat and had a chance to review the route books and discuss the calls from the navigator seat. Once off the boat, we headed to St. John's, where we were staying for a few days. We were also scheduled for the Targa Newfoundland school which was to run on Thursday and Friday and is taught by Targa veteran Glen Clarke (Openroad Motorsports). I already took it last year but it was going to be beneficial to my dad as it focuses on navigation and gives a good description of some of the more problematic parts of the route. We spent a couple of days driving various stages with Carbonear and Brigus being the most interesting ones. 

The thursday session was in class and gave us a chance to review some theory and meet a few other competitiors including Zahir Rana who brought his Ferrari Enzo along for a ride. On friday we took a short ferry ride over to Bell Island, where we were going to run a practice stage to get some seat time. 

A few pictures from friday:

































































As the day was progressing, the speed was building up. We ran the stage one way in the morning and the opposite way in the afternoon. There was a pretty quick right hand turn with gravel on it, which I had driven all morning and was fully aware of. The car gave me no problems crossing over the gravel beforehand. My original plan was to take it easy for the first few days of the race until I`m more familiar with the car and avoid doing something stupid. Unfortunately, that right hander had different plans for me. On my last run, the car hit the gravel, the rear end came out and my natural reaction was to counter steer to correct the oversteering. Later I found out that this is by far the worst approach to the situation. Glen had mentioned a few times that when you hit gravel you should avoid overreacting. I now know exactly what he meant. The problem is the transition from gravel to tarmac. Once traction is restored, the car goes exactly where the tires are pointing - in my case a 10ft ditch filled with rocks. 

Here is the full video of that run...





The result was of course rather sad...


































The crash aftermath...





This was also the first time we met with the famous Newfoundland local hospitality and spirit...we had over 20 kids get together to help us dig the car out. When the tow truck said he can't get us out of the mud without sinking himself, everybody started calling their friends to bring their trucks, ATVs etc over. In the end everybody pitched in and we pushed the car out for the truck to be able to tow it.










We headed home rather down in spirit. I thought the race was done for us but my dad remained calm and kept saying we need to make a list of all that is broken and fix it. This is also the first time we met the famous Targa Newfoundland competitor spirit - we had over 5 teams offer help in various ways. Glen told me one of his techs is flying in from Ottawa the next morning and can bring any parts we might need. We rolled up our sleeves, took the whole front apart that night and made a list of everything we need. Lucky for us, I had that donor car still sitting in front of my house. The extra control arm, a set of headlights, a half shaft and some other bits were at our hotel at lunch the next day and so the rebuilding began. We had to be careful to not miss our registration and first aid courses, however we were forced to miss the scrutineering and the 'Prologue' stage on sunday. The Prologue, however, is not included in the overall scoring - it's more of a warmup and allows the officials to set the starting order for the next day. Needless to say we were placed at the end of the pack. 

Here we are making a bumper out of Canadian Tire sheet metal 










Along the way we had to get a new alignment - the front left tire was completely out of whack even after we replaced the control arm. The Capital Group of St. John's did us a big favor by putting our car on their brand new state of the art alignment setup in one of their Subaru Dealerships...










Monday morning came. We were able to finish everything we had to by late sunday night and were lined up for scrutineering at 7am on monday. Needless to say people couldn't believe we were actually going to start the race, but when we fired the engine up all doubts were gone - we were back in the race! Scrutineering was not an issue - the car was actually set up pretty good for all the safety stuff. We passed our breathalyzer test and loaded up - off we went. The day started off with a transit to the first stage. The problems started as soon as I backed off the gas on the highway off ramp. A huge cloud of smoke came out and of course all doubts were back in. We parked at the breakfast location and everybody gathered around to see what's up. The car was completely engulfed in a cloud of white smoke - clearly oil or coolant. I thought we might have cracked the head or something of that sort but the engine ran just fine - just copious amounts of smoke. We made the decision to keep pushing - there was nothing we could do at the moment. 

The smoking was getting worse but again - the car just kept running. We stopped for lunch and started tracking down the drivers around us and saying sorry for chocking them all morning.We lined up the first stage after lunch and off we went. Two minutes later, one of the marshals signaled us for emergency and to stop immediately. We came around the corner and found this:


















This was a rather interesting crash involving some rather interesting people.

The driver of the Nissan is Mark Kostick. He owns a Kia and Nissan dealerships in Western Canada. Mark prepared a Kia Forte Koup last year and raced Targa. He mis-shifted and blew the engine up, ripped the engine out of a brand new car and managed to finish the race, but lost the leadership. Since then, Mark's apparently had a chip on his shoulder and was determined to win this year. So here we are - mid day monday. Mark comes around flying out of a corner, doesn't listen to his navigator, loses control, slams into the guard rails twice and ends up in the rear end of Danny Williams' Subaru STI. Now for those of you who are not following Canadian politics, Danny Williams is the son of Newfoundland's ex prime minister, who's had a rather 'interesting' life himself. His Subaru left the start line with white smoke. Turns out, they had a head gasket issue and overheated on their way through the stage. They parked the car on the side and got out asap. That might have saved their lives or very bad injuries at least. 

Mark wasn't so happy. AFAIK he broke his back in the crash. Now - it gets even more interesting here. Mark was supposed to support the Kia Forte, which Kia bought back from him and gave to driver Jacques Deshaies and navigator Shaun Keenan - journalists with Autonet.ca. We became pretty good friends with the Autonet/Kia team through the week - great guys. Anyways - Mark had promised to support their team through the week. Soon after the crash though, he ordered his crew to pack it up and head back, leaving the Kia team stranded with no support. They sorted it all out through Kia and finished the race with very good scoring. 

As soon as we drove away from the crash, we passed a yellow Porsche Turbo in the water. The driver, Bruno Rodrigues, miscalculated a corner, took out a rock and caused some serious damage to his Turbo. My crew helped him get the Porsche out of the water and loaded him up on our trailer. Funny enough, a day later, we tried to tow start his car after it died at the end of a stage - pretty funny stuff.










We had serious work that night - the turbo had to come out. While the other teams were busy polishing their cars and signing autographs, we were yet again taking the front apart. Lucky for us I had a spare. Hours later we were ready to go and I took her for a spin. I had full power and was very happy. We didn't consider the fact that the car was cold and the air temp was very low. The next day, the ECU started cutting the boost off pretty quickly when the car warmed up. We thought that improving the airflow through the improvised metal pipe would help us out and instead of setting up the intercooler we spent the time cutting holes in the bumper, hoping it will work.










That's also the first night we slept inside 










The next day we kept having the same problems - tried a few things like unplugging the boost control valve but nothing helped. We were still running but had no power at all, which kind of sucked as we ran two of the fastest stages that week and kept getting passed by the next team. This is also the day we had to run Gander. Here is a spectator video of that stage:






You can see us around 2.00min and you can hear the car run like poop but there was nothing we could do. We had another busy evening ahead of us. I had an extra 1.8T intercooler and luckily had brought the stock turbo intake and throuttle hoses from the S4. Surprisingly, it didn't take us very long to set the intercooler up - we had power again. This time I made sure I warmed the car up and did some more thorough testing before I was happy with the results.

We ran our best two stages the next morning. The car ran great and my dad and I were getting used to the communications. With the exception of a late 'Tripple Warning' call on his side, which gave me goosebumps, everything else ran smoothly. People were no longer passing us - in fact considering the rainy stage, the quattro gave us a good advantage. Here's the footage from Boat Harbour:






The good times didn't last very long. After lunch, the race resumed out of order for some reason. We didn't figure it out and thought we were late for our turn. As we were in a hurry and basically lined up at the start line as we pulled up, I made the mistake of dropping the clutch. The car didn't move. We quickly pushed it off to the side and had to sit there watching everybody else run while I wasn't sure if we blew the tranny, lost the clutch or something else. This stage also claimed the first injured spectator in 10 years of Targa history. In any case, after a quick inspection I figured out that we stripped the rear right shaft. We still had that spare that flew in from Ottawa for the front so naturally we started hoping they are the same. But they're not. Took us a while to figure out a way to retro-fit the shaft so that we can use it. We also ran into that Newfoundland hospitality again. We pushed the car into a local's driveway and while we were trying to fix it, a few of the neighbours were helping us out. They also brought us some sort of fried moose pancakes, moose steaks and one of the guys gave my dad a pair of moose antlers as a present. 


























In the end, not finishing 2 stages wasn't so bad after all. Thursday also claimed the Enzo - it ended up in the river after a little gravel exercise similar to mine. You can watch Zahir's footage here:






We had to transit the stage after his crash:









here his crew is trying to dry off the interior and the electronics of this 2.3mil $ car









Friday came with it's own set of challenges. Hurricane Maria rolled through the island. We saw winds in the 90km/h range and insane amounts of rain. The organizers canceled the high speed morning stages due to standing water and high crash probability. We proceeded towards the last two stages - Carbonear and Brigus. They were also the two stages we practiced a week before that. The car ran fine through the rain and the stages did not present any significant challenge. We had a little issue with the throttle after the first run of Carbonear but as soon as we got back to the start line everything was fine. Brigus was downgraded to road condition 3 due to the standing water and tight corners. I think that's the only stage we zeroed the whole week 

Here's Carbonear 1:





Brigus 1:





Brigus 2 - event finish:





Needless to say, passing the finish line was something extraordinary. I can't remember the last time I had this feeling of accomplishment. Everybody came to congratulate us - we were like the Targa success story . With this ended one of the most intense weeks of my life. We met some incredible people, saw some unbelieavable things and learned tons about ourselves and what it takes to succeed. I strongly recommend this adventure at least once in a lifetime - you will not regret it.










Also a good article by the Autonet guys that talks about the Eurotrash team...
http://www.autonet.ca/autos/news/2011/09/18/18705571-autonet.html


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

WOW dude this is one of the best posts I've read on Fourtitude.
What an awesome experience!
Having owned a CQ I can say I was horrified to see that damage. 
What an amazing job to get yourself back in the event.
Way to not give up after that mishap.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnEcanuck (Feb 14, 2009)

This thread is FULL of WIN! 

Emil, you and Boris and your team deserve a helluva BIG congrats for this. Well done, my friend!


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Pretty cool always wanted to shrink my Ur s6 avant into an Rs2/80 avant


----------

